# Dogs vs Hedgehogs



## MRobinson (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello. I'm a dog owner. My dogs hate hedgehogs and whenever one enters the yard I have to fight off three hysterical dogs in order to save the little fellow from their vicious attack. Is there an effective, non-harmful way to keep hedgehogs away? A smell they don't like? A sound? A frequency? Lights? I'm desperate. I love animals and can't stand to see the hedgehogs attacked like they are by my dogs but they keep coming into our yard and I can't change my dogs' nature and pack-mentality. Thank you.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You would be better off contacting someone in your area. Not many people on this forum have experience with wild hedgehogs.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

MRobinson said:


> Hello. I'm a dog owner. My dogs hate hedgehogs and whenever one enters the yard I have to fight off three hysterical dogs in order to save the little fellow from their vicious attack. Is there an effective, non-harmful way to keep hedgehogs away? A smell they don't like? A sound? A frequency? Lights? I'm desperate. I love animals and can't stand to see the hedgehogs attacked like they are by my dogs but they keep coming into our yard and I can't change my dogs' nature and pack-mentality. Thank you.


I think it might be easier to train your dogs to avoid the hedgehogs. Let me explain. We live in an area where rattlesnakes are frequent visitors to our yard. Most dogs get overly curious when they see a snake, but there are trainers out here that "snake-train" dogs. They teach the dogs to recognize the scent of a rattlesnake and to avoid it. (a rattlesnake bite to a dog, if not fatal, costs thousands of dollars in vet care to treat).

I would assume the same could be done by training dogs to fear the scent of hedgehogs. It would be the same concept, just a different odor.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Dogs are trainable, so yes the easiest thing to do would be to change your dogs' nature and pack mentality.
Or completely enclose your garden.


----------



## Clemens (Sep 12, 2018)

I think you would actually get a better answer to this question in a dog-centric forum. Dog owners probably know more about correcting this kind of behavior.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I know the date on this post and I do know that the person asking this is probably not active now.
But this is more for people who see this and have the same type thing who come on here looking. 

You can train your dogs to not go after hedgehogs. Specially if they are very frequently visting your garden.
Go out in the garden when you let them, and if they go for the hedgehog you shout leave, just like you would on a walk to a piece of rubbish or something on the ground, anyway if they do leave then reward them for this, and if they dont leave then they get nothing. Eventually they will learn that going after the hedgehog is bad and leaving them alone is a good thing. 

Its very likly that the dog is curious about what it is, which is totally understandable for them, its something small and living and they want to know what it is. But what theu dont realise it they can get hurt. So keep an eye on your dog stand close, all the hedgehog has to do is go into defence. And the dog will still try to sniff, but will run as soon as it gets close and gets a little prick. This will not injure the dog nor the hedgehog and the dog will most likly run from the spiky ball as its mot scared of it.
Although this one isnt the better way, since if your dog will actually attack at this then DO NOT try it, as both your dog and the hedgehog will get hurt.

Keep an eye on the dog for a while just incase they are only being good around you, stand away or inside by a window and watch him if he goes for the hedgehog then shout leave, and keep training to stop them.

Also hedgehogs are consistent and dogs dont care about consistency. So just watch for the times that the hedgehog comes in and goes and dont let the dog out at these times. This is more for if you dont want to train your dog/your dog doesnt learn to leave the hedgehog alone. 

Although if the hedgehog feels threatened then eventually it will probably stop visiting and go else where. Then you dont have to worry unless different hedgehogs come in to the garden.

Training your dog will be a whole lot easier than trying to find a way to keep the hedgehogs out. Or working around the hedgehogs times for letting your dog out.


----------

